# Prices...



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I do my own dogs but I think here in Boulder a Standard is $75 and most folks just have their dogs put into a lamb trim.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

my base price is $75, but average is about $85. This is for PET TRIMS!!! Not difficult patterns or dematting or having to work with LOTS of coat. Honestly, I probably UNDER charge for most of the standards I do and if you compare it to doing smaller dogs, the time it takes to do a standard, I could do 3 smaller dogs and make more $$, but I DO love doing the S'poos  Love to make them look great too!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not a groomer, but I can tell you what I've paid to groom our standards... We've taken Meau to a groomer who was charging $65, but then the owner of the shop explained that Katy's desired clip was too time intensive for $65 and that they'd charge no less than $100 if/when we ever brought her back there. I've had Lucy clipped into a continental and the groomer charged $110 because of the time it took to set the pattern. The prices you charge do not seem out of line to me, but I've been paying around that for our dogs anyway.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

our starting price for standards in a short lamb cut is $85. If they prebook every month, then we charge 70-80 depending on the size of the dog,etc.
over size dogs or doodles are $10 higher. 
Scissored clips are in the 100-125 range


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my groomer does pet cuts at about $75. not sure for other styles. i'll be in there in a few weeks. i'm thinking of going for a modified continental when temperance gets through her coat change so i'll be getting pricing on that.

fft for about $18 & that includes nail trim. i do that monthly.

tintlet, where in wnc are you? i'm in asheville.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Price range at the salon I work for is $80-$125 depending on coat condition, temperment, and difficulty of cut.
In Salt Lake, though, you can get your standard poodle groomed for somewhere between $45-$200 full service.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am getting $55 for an average standard....nothing fancy pattern wise. Matted legs, tails and topknot make the price higher. I do one blue male every 4 weeksnfor $35 but its not a full trim...bath, fluff, FFT. I do my puppies I sell free for their first year as training and to get them thru coat change


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

To do what I do to Thinker and Holly would be $80 each. Holly is in a New York trim (or Miami ir Bikini) and Thinker is in a longish kennel clip with full ears, top knot and tail. Your prices are certainly in line.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not a groomer but we pay 50-60 to get Elphie groomed and shes only ever been trimmed into a utility clip
but I live a good 30 minutes from our nearest city so prices are probably higher there


((I only paid 40 last friday but what was done with Elphie I would have yelled and threw a fit if I was expected to pay more))


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I usually don't question myself, but this lady got to me for some reason.hwell:


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Around my way, I am charged between $85-$95 for a standard full groom.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

I Live in California. I would expect to pay more here, but I guess not. I only pay 65.00 and that is for a lamb or Miami. Maybe it's more for a more complicated clip....


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Cost for a Standard AND a Toy... $115. I get the Standard touched up right before a show which usually includes bath, FFT, and a bit of scissoring... $75. I think the prices are reasonable, especially since she does such an incredible job.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I get off cheap going to my breeder for grooming. If I took my mini elsewhere, they quoted me for $65 for bath, fft, and brushing. Any brushing over the first 15 minutes is $15/ten minutes. For a lamb, I was told $85 and anything that requires a set pattern is $90+. This was at the salon I take my other dog for just baths, but I've found other places who specialize in small dogs, and they don't charge nearly as much. I'm thinking that the salon has had a LOT of matted dogs in, so that's why they charge so much.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Standards at my salon start at $50 and go up depending on temperment, cut, hair length, hair condition, and if they want conditioning.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

I paid $75 for Stella and she was only 14 weeks old.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

To get Poppy into her miami and a re-clip is $55. The other groomer I sometimes use is $50, but the other places I have called for quotes are $75+

I like both groomers and it just depends on my mood which I use. The $55 is at our vet and the $50 has her own shop.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

When I used to get prince takin in all the places around here charged $30-40 for a toy poodle, it didnt matter what cut they were going into.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

For my minis, it's $50 for Pippin, $60 for Casey. Casey is over 15" tall so she charges the "small standard" price. She will do free nail clips in-between if I want, but usually I take them to another woman who dremels them both for $5.

A shampoo and blowout and FFBB clipping is about $30 for Pippin and $40 for Casey, if I'm remembering right.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I charge between 55 and 75 all the standards I groom (except my own) are kennel clips or all over shave downs. 

I also charge extra for matted pets, and I dont dematt, I will shave them off or cut them out. 
matt fees start at $5 and go up depending on the severity.


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow- I owe my groomer a big thank you! Zee's last 2 grooms were $30. But they were for summer shave downs and no bath and I stayed and held her and talked with my groomer throughout. I will be taking her a nice present next groom!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

In Montreal Cda. the average stand. poodle grooming is $65.00-85.00
Much cheaper than in Ontario.
My handler charges me for scissoring and shaving only (I bath and blow dry my dog) $50.00 which I find very reasonable and she does a fantastic job..


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I pay $70 for Millie and for Henry. This includes grinding the nails (which is extra!). I will be paying more for Henry now that his HCC pattern has been set, it will be about $90 now. I take my dogs to PetsMart - the lady has a spoo so she does a very decent job for a decent price.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I do my own, but here in NH for a good groomer, $ 100 - 125


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in rural Nova Scotia so that may affect the prices. I also am not even close to a poodle specialist. I can do a lamb, miami, town and country, puppy cut and thats about as far as my skills go. For a full groom on a standard it would be $70 base price, matting or really thick coats that take forever to dry would be extra. For a scissored dog I'd probably start it at $100 but no one around here wants a fully scissored trim. I set the length with clip combs and scissor over top for all of the clients I have.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I've paid from $60 to $125. His coat has always been in good condition and completely mat-free (he gets the steel comb to the skin almost every day).


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

I am getting a bargain! With my last Standard, in another city, I was paying $75-85. I just found a groomer near us who has a spoo of her own and did an excellent job on a bath and lamb trim for $50, $25 for FFTs in between. My only complaint is that I would have left a little more hair on the neck to blend into the topknot, but the rest is outstanding. For these prices I might be taking him there every few weeks!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I sure would!! Those are great prices.


----------

